# The Planted Fish Bowl - WE MOVED



## hydrophyte

That looks great Jake! Just keep at it and you will have a popular blog full of information.


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> That looks great Jake! Just keep at it and you will have a popular blog full of information.


Thank you! It is still a working proggess, but so far, I like it.


----------



## RipariumGuy

New post: 20g Riparium Update 3/22/10 Check it out and comment!


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Posts: Riparium Plant: Peace Lily, Nano Terrarium

Feel free to comment!


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey Jake that latest post looks great. Nice work researching that plant culture information.

I tried to leave a comment, but was denied after filling out the form. Do you have an idea of what the problem might have been?


----------



## OverStocked

looks great. My only suggestion is to remove the adsense ads. It is distracting and until you get a ton of traffic, they are never going to make a cent.

My other suggestion...... go to wordpress....


----------



## RipariumGuy

Thanks guys! 

@Hydrophyte
I really dont know why you cant comment. I have heard of certain people on other blogs not being able to comment, so maybe you are one of them. I will see what I can do!
@Over Stocked
Word press... I will check that out. You are right about the Adsense, I will get rid of it. My plan is to get some more veiwers then start some affiliate programs with some riparium related companys. Then have their banners on my site.
Thanks again!
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy

If there is anything you think should be canged, (other then more posts) please tell me!


----------



## RipariumGuy

I think I fixed the commenting problems.


----------



## sewingalot

Wow, Jake. Your pictures have definitely improved! They look great. The blog is very interesting. I never understood blogs, but I like the idea of the one you started.


----------



## RipariumGuy

sewingalot said:


> Wow, Jake. Your pictures have definitely improved! They look great. The blog is very interesting. I never understood blogs, but I like the idea of the one you started.


Thanks for the complements! I agree, my photography is getting better. All thanks to this forum and practice.
Jake


----------



## aelysa

Bookmarked  Nice photos!


----------



## RipariumGuy

aelysa said:


> Bookmarked  Nice photos!


Thank you!

New Post: 20g Riparium Update 3/26/10


----------



## hydrophyte

That's all looking great Jake!


----------



## OverStocked

Still doing great! My only suggestion is to remove the custom image as background(or whatever theme...) as it really increases load time. From someone who played with blogger for years, the best thing you can do is simple, elegant themes with minimal widgets. All the complicated stuff does is slow down your site.

The other cool thing you can do is upgrade it to a custom domain name for 10 bucks and then have a dedicated address like plantedfishbowl.com or something cool like that!

If you need any tips with blogger, let me know. I can manipulate most themes and widgets.


----------



## RipariumGuy

over_stocked said:


> Still doing great! My only suggestion is to remove the custom image as background(or whatever theme...) as it really increases load time. From someone who played with blogger for years, the best thing you can do is simple, elegant themes with minimal widgets. All the complicated stuff does is slow down your site.
> 
> The other cool thing you can do is upgrade it to a custom domain name for 10 bucks and then have a dedicated address like plantedfishbowl.com or something cool like that!
> 
> If you need any tips with blogger, let me know. I can manipulate most themes and widgets.


Thanks guys! 

The domain name is for the future when I get alot of constant hits. Right now I average about 25 hits a day, not including me. I have joined Aquaria Centeral to hopefully get the blog out there and to get some more info. Does the backround really take along time to load? I hadn't thought of that being a proablem. I guess I'll go back to the old theme. Thanks for the advice!
Jake


----------



## OverStocked

You should get the domain sooner, rather than later... The trick is if you change it later, people have to learn a new address. It is 10 bucks a year... so not much money. 25 hits a day is pretty good for being this new.


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Post: Mini Wabi Kusa'ish Setup


----------



## RipariumGuy

New post: My Second Try at Wabi Kusa Setups


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey Jake I got your box in the mail. I sent a baby panda bamboo already rooted in a planter. I imagine that you'll see it tomorrow or Tuesday.










I have some of this going in a setup just like yours and it's doing great. I would try to position it so that it is out of the shade of those peace lilies.





*


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> Hey Jake I got your box in the mail. I sent a baby panda bamboo already rooted in a planter. I imagine that you'll see it tomorrow or Tuesday.


Sweet! Thanks!
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey you bet. Just make sure to review the instructions about how to use the magnetic planter. The magnets are super strong!


----------



## RipariumGuy

New post: 20g Riparium Update 4/5/10


----------



## RipariumGuy

New layout! Tell me what you think.


----------



## sewingalot

Looks great! Is that a blade of grass in the picture?


----------



## RipariumGuy

sewingalot said:


> Looks great! Is that a blade of grass in the picture?


Yeah... You caught me!  There isn't anything better.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha. I had to take a double take. At first I thought it was pearling.


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Post: Why is This Hobby so Addictive?
*
Please comment and become a follower!*


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Post: Riparium Plant: Baby Panda Bamboo


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Posts!


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Post: 20g Riparium Update 4/11/10 ~Going Biotope~


----------



## alym

Hi Jake,
I'm going to add you to our blogroll on www.tankspiration.com (I'm doing a similar blog and hadn't read about yours yet!)

Great work man


----------



## RipariumGuy

Thanks alym!
20g Riparium Update 4/20/10 ~Now Biotope~


----------



## RipariumGuy

I just posted several new posts, including a Riparium Supply Magnetic Planter review.

If you have any questions, or would like to contact me, email me at [email protected]
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy

Hello everybody. I need some feedback. I don't have a clue what template to use. If you have one you would like to suggest, please do so. I am open to all suggestions.
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte

I don't know Jake. That one you have now doesn't look so bad. Is there a gallery of free blogspot templates anywhere?


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> I don't know Jake. That one you have now doesn't look so bad. Is there a gallery of free blogspot templates anywhere?


I like the one I have now, I will see if anything presensts it self though. The ones that I have found are at this website that I do no know the name of.

New Post: 20g Biotope Riparium Update 4/20/10


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Posts: How to Setup a Riparium Step 1 and 1g Asian Betta Biotope


----------



## RipariumGuy

Hello everone! If you would like to see a post on something, or you have questions give send me a message either at [email protected] or via PM. I will also review products.
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy

New Post: Confused Flour Beetle Setup And Care-Live Food


----------



## RipariumGuy

Sorry for not updating and posting at all over the last few weeks. I have been really busy preparing for testing for my black belt in Tae Kwon Do. Now that that is over, I can will start posting more!


----------



## RipariumGuy

New 20g Riparium update!!


----------



## hydrophyte

The blog is looking great Jake.


----------



## ryndisher

Looking good mate.


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> The blog is looking great Jake.





ryndisher said:


> Looking good mate.


Thank you both!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Two more posts up yesterday!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice job Jake!


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> Nice job Jake!


Thanks Hydro'! 

New 20gH riparium update!


----------



## RipariumGuy

1000+ hits and 8 followers! Thanks everybody!

New post BTW!


----------



## RipariumGuy

New posts: 20g riparium update and Filtration: The Raw Basics


----------



## RipariumGuy

New post!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work Jake.

You know what might look nice in that tank would be to mostly replace the _Spathiphyllum_ with _Cyperus_. And then get some more good midground stuff going too.


----------



## RipariumGuy

I am back! New Tank, New Post! Check it out and feel free to comment!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work Jake. Are you going to put leaves into that tank?


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> Nice work Jake. Are you going to put leaves into that tank?


Yep, I plan to atleast. I am not sure where I will be able to get some though. Neighbors possibly.
Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Some new posts are up. Check 'em out!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work Jake. I like the new visual style.


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> Nice work Jake. I like the new visual style.


As do I. The other one was just too... .

Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy

Check TPFB out!


----------



## Eden Marel

I became a follower.


----------



## zelilaa

The link to the website is not working for me. Could you post another?


----------



## RipariumGuy

zelilaa said:


> The link to the website is not working for me. Could you post another?


Sure can! Give me a sec'...


----------



## RipariumGuy

I think that did the trick. Check it out!


----------



## funkyfish

Nice blog! You got a follower


----------



## RipariumGuy

funkyfish said:


> Nice blog! You got a follower


Thanks! :icon_smil


----------



## zelilaa

followed :3


----------



## RipariumGuy

zelilaa said:


> followed :3


Thanks! :icon_smil


----------



## RipariumGuy

Big newz... The Planted Fish Bowl has MOVED! Where you ask?..... 

HERE (Word Press)

As you can tell, it needs tweaking and more posts, but those will come in time. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey that's great Jake. You can get a sleeker-looking display I think with WordPress.


----------



## RipariumGuy

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's great Jake. You can get a sleeker-looking display I think with WordPress.


I agree. I am probably going to attempt to purchase the domain name and such later this year as well. roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Jake! I've been wondering where you've been. You just changed your name. :hihi:


----------



## RipariumGuy

sewingalot said:


> Jake! I've been wondering where you've been. You just changed your name. :hihi:


Yep! It is kinda weird having your real name be your username, so I asked KyleT to change it, and he so kindly obliged! roud: Being in Cali' on vacation does not help with posting often either... :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, tell me about it. I bet you didn't know my given name is sewingalot? LOL. I've missed you being around. Glad your back from vacation. The best decision I've made was selling you those used riparium planters. You're hooked and now I get to admire your handiwork without putting forth effort on my part. :thumbsup:


----------



## RipariumGuy

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. I bet you didn't know my given name is sewingalot? LOL. I've missed you being around. Glad your back from vacation. The best decision I've made was selling you those used riparium planters. You're hooked and now I get to admire your handiwork without putting forth effort on my part. :thumbsup:


LOL Mrs. Sewingalot....

I am actually not back from vacation (thankfully!), I just finally have Wi-Fi access! roud:

Thanks again for those planters, best amount of cash I have ever spent.

Be sure to check TFH in a couple of months (or sooner). I am writing an article about ripariums for them.


----------



## OverStocked

YOu can import your old posts to wordpress. Also, change the link on the first page and in your signature....

Buy the domain name. its about 10 bucks...


----------



## RipariumGuy

over_stocked said:


> YOu can import your old posts to wordpress. Also, change the link on the first page and in your signature....
> 
> Buy the domain name. its about 10 bucks...


I still have to figure out how to import my old posts. I tried to figure it out, but with no luck. 

Forgot about the link! Thanks for pointing it out.

I will be purchasing the name sooner then later. I am actually on my way to look it up right now!

Thanks for the comment Justin. I will respond to it later today.


----------



## RipariumGuy

New post up about a biotope I saw in Palm Springs California. I also started a chain of posts entitled: Plant of The Month. You can guess what that means! I may be beging a fish of the month as well sooner then later.


----------



## sewingalot

Those pupfish are gorgeous. I wish we had more access to some of the native fish around here.


----------



## RipariumGuy

sewingalot said:


> Those pupfish are gorgeous. I wish we had more access to some of the native fish around here.


Same here! The Living Desert had swarms of them in there biotope ponds. I could have stayed there the whole day and would've never gotten bored.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Last bump! Seeya TPT!


----------



## Da Plant Man

RemovedAccount1 said:


> Last bump! Seeya TPT!


:icon_sad:


----------



## JamesHockey

removedaccount1 said:


> last bump! Seeya tpt!



such lies


----------

